# Magnifying glass for grafting



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

you may want to consider strong magnifying reading glasses, about +4.00 to +6.00 if you don't wear glasses for distance. these with a good light will give you good depth perception and enough magnification. a binocular jeweler's loupe will do.


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

My last couple sets of grafts I used this. Works well. Still may need another source of light though.

http://www.harborfreight.com/head-strap-magnifier-with-work-light-95890.html


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

I got one on eBay but the focal distance makes it hard to use.


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I use the one like you ask about with a adjustable arm and has a light built in. I bought it at Meijers,Office Max had one but it was not as strong Magnifying and was a couple dollars more.I like the one from Meijers the round tube florescent light doesn't seem to get to hot and the arm adjustment stays tight.I don't remember the cost maybe $20-30.


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

The lighted 2X magnifier will allow you to view your cells for grafting correctly aged larvae. Easily clamps to the top of your frame or surfaces of up to 2" thickness, allowing you to keep your hands free. The flexible arm allows the optimum adjustment. Used LED lights and measures 4" in diameter.

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=33323332333733343336


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I just typed in lamp at Harbor freight and they show several magnifying lights.
http://www.harborfreight.com/desktop-magnifying-lamp-97448.html


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

This one works for us. http://www.menards.com/main/lightin...ack-magnifier-table-lamp/p-1728605-c-6356.htm


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I found the Optivisor with glass lenses, wide choice of powers and diopter for $42 in the maxiaids.com catalog. Is that a good price?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

the working distance or focal lengths:

3 diopters = 13.5"
4 diopters = 10"
5 diopters = 8"

that's how far away the larva would have to be from the front of the maginifier to be clear.


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

If you happen to have a smart phone, then download one of the free "magnifier with light" applications. I tried it on some old empty brood comb and it shows the bottom of individual cells very clearly. I think it will work great for checking comb for eggs, larvae, disease and probably for grafting as well.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

User Lauri posted this a long time back.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...than-using-the-graftless-type&highlight=light

Looks like a good quality light, but its a bit pricey.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you think the best focal lengh is for grafting. I'm guessing 8"


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Db do you have the name of the app that you used. I have download 3 of them and thay all stink. I can't even see my hand in them. They won't focus.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i haven't done it yet, but i already have some with 10" focal length, and i think they will be enough. if not i'll bump it down to 8".


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've always used a loupe headset, with an led headlamp on top. A bit clumsy to put on the loupe and then the head lamp. Someone ripped them at EAS when I left them in the apiary. I'm considering this one piece loupe and light.

http://www.amazon.com/Jewelers-Lighted-High-Power-Magnifier-Visor/dp/B005VR19ES/ref=pd_sim_hpc_3

Any other good ideas?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You would really enjoy using a flytyers light. It is well lit and uses a very strong magnifying lens on an arm. I've had one like this for years.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Michael Palmer said:


> I've always used a loupe headset, with an led headlamp on top. A bit clumsy to put on the loupe and then the head lamp. Someone ripped them at EAS when I left them in the apiary. I'm considering this one piece loupe and light.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jewelers-Lighted-High-Power-Magnifier-Visor/dp/B005VR19ES/ref=pd_sim_hpc_3
> 
> Any other good ideas?


the only problem i see with that one is that if you want to go above the 1.5x you only have one eye, and not much depth perception.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> User Lauri posted this a long time back.
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...than-using-the-graftless-type&highlight=light
> 
> Looks like a good quality light, but its a bit pricey.


That looks really nice but I am wondering if a 100 watt halogen bulb might throw off a lot of heat.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i think mp does some grafting in his vehicle as well.

mp i noticed in your video that you wear prescription glasses. i do too.

one option for you would be to have your eye doctor come up with a custom pair of magnifiers for your eyes. i had some made like that for fly fishing, and i believe they are going to be perfect for grafting too.

basically my doctor took my prescription and added enough close up power and something she called prism to get the focus just close enough with being too close.

for the light, i have something almost identical to this i got from walmart:

http://www.target.com/p/energizer-6-led-headlight/-/A-11234023

it might cost a little more, but it might be worth it if you are doing a lot of grafting.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

jim lyon said:


> That looks really nice but I am wondering if a 100 watt halogen bulb might throw off a lot of heat.


Jim,

That could very well be an issue. I don't have personal experience with that, but halogen bulbs do throw a lot of heat. An LED would be far better. 

I actually bought this one in December: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/LED-Magnifing-Glass/productinfo/239/

It seems okay, but not super great quality - it appears to be built in Russia. I'll give it a go this spring. My son tried it and said he could see the bottom of the cells better without it - but of course 10 year old eyes can count the hairs on a flea.


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

sfisher said:


> Db do you have the name of the app that you used. I have download 3 of them and thay all stink. I can't even see my hand in them. They won't focus.


The app is called "MagLight+Magnifying Glass" (abreviated on my iphone with "Mag.Light"). I downloaded it from the "App Store" at the iTunes website. At the time I downloaded it, the app was free --- now it looks like they're asking 99 cents for it. Here's a link for it https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magnifying-glass-light-digital/id406048120?mt=8


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Vance G said:


> I found the Optivisor with glass lenses, wide choice of powers and diopter for $42 in the maxiaids.com catalog. Is that a good price?


I use a 2x optivisor with light- works great.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

2x usually equates to +5.00


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Here is a magnified image of comb cells made using my iPhone Mag.Light app:








I put a speck of sawdust in the middle, slightly damaged cell to simulate an egg or small larva --- the white speck is at the bottom right wall if the cell.

Barry: I think we need an "Applied Technology" forum. The smart phone technology is quite amazing and has many potential applications in all aspects of beekeeping.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

squarepeg said:


> the working distance or focal lengths:
> 
> 3 diopters = 13.5"
> 4 diopters = 10"
> ...


A little age on the thread, but... 

Howdy K, hope things are well up your way, it's warming up down here in Crenshaw! I was wondering about magnifiers as I might try some grafting a little later on. My eyes ain't as young as they used to be and never were the best so I'm looking for a little help. I've found some clip-on, flip-up lenses on eBay that come in a variety of powers...+1.00, +1.25, +1.50, +1.75, +2.00, +2.25, +2.50, +2.75, +3.00, +3.50, +4.00, +4.50, or +5.00. These "look" like diopter measurements but I'm not really sure. If they are diopters would the +3.0 be good enough for grafting...I'm thinking of the working distance but need magnification,too. Harbor Freight also has a cheap set of flip-ups that one reviewer said was a +3.0, though build quality was a bit "suspect". Would losing some working distance (moving closer) with stronger lens be worth the stronger magnification?

Thanks,
Ed


----------

